# Los 10 avances de la tecnología para el 2011.



## GomezF (Dic 5, 2010)

Buenas gente. Hojeando la página del diario Infobae encontré esta noticia:

Los 10 avances de la tecnología para el 2011.

La revista del MIT, Technology Review, publicó un pronóstico de las "tecnologías emergentes" destacadas para el año próximo. Robots enfermeras, autos inteligentes y celulares 3D son sólo algunas de ellos. Conocé la selección

Un pronóstico elaborado por expertos en ciencia y tecnología, medios especializados, universidades y empresas de hardware determinó cuáles serán los 10 hitos tecnológicos del año próximo. El informe, difundido por la revista del MIT, Technology Review, presenta 10 inventos que si bien parecerían extraídos de una película futurista, ya son parte del hoy. 


Grafeno
Llamado "el material del futuro", este descubrimiento significó el Premio Nobel de Física 2010 para Andre Geim y Kostya Novoselov. Este material, que será utilizado para los procesadores se enrolla y se pliega, es 10 veces más rápido que el silicio y es un buen conductor, que solucionará la cuestión de llamada "conectividad total".

Letreros interactivos
Son pantallas LCD táctiles e interactivas con cristal holográfico que responden a la demanda de los consumidores por experiencias conectadas a redes en el punto de venta. La interfase es sensible al tacto con video y reconocimiento del rostro. Ofrecen información sobre el producto y su aplicación.

Robots enfermeras
Las enfermeras del futuro son humanoides capacitados para realizar análisis de sangre, guiar a los pacientes por el hospital y asistirlos en la sala de espera, además de tomarles la presión y la fiebre. Algunos hospitales de Japón ya las implementaron, con buena recepción por parte de los pacientes, que encontraron la espera más entretenida gracias a los videos que estas entermeras cibernéticas muestran a través de su pecho.

Vehículos inteligentes
Ya habíamos presentado al primer auto que twittea. Pero, si bien Ford tuvo la primicia en ese aspecto, ya hay varios fabricantes abocados a la creación de vehículos con Internet. Esta combinación permite al usuario, entre otras cosas, conocer el estado de las rutas y disfrutar de contenidos interactivos durante el viaje. 

Celulares 3D
Julien Flack, director de tecnología de Dynamic Digital Depth es el autor de un software que le demandó una década de trabajo, y  permite que la imagen en el celular salte de 2D a 3D, ofreciendo una experiencia mucho más real. Dicho software fue desarrollado para el Samsung W960, lanzado en Corea del Sur en Marzo de este año.

Redes de sensores inalámbricos
Son redes de nodos o computadoras en miniatura equipadas para una tarea común. Son autoconfigurables, de fácil instalación y capaces de concretar el proceso de emisión y recepción de datos en pocos segundos. Pueden detectar actividad sísmica, el estado del tránsito y movimientos militares.

TV de LED
Estas pantallas, cuyo costo se espera que descienda al ritmo de su demanda creciente, son eco-friendly, generan menos calor, no utilizan materiales tóxicos ni generan residuos. Además, brindan una mejor experiencia visual, no deforman la imagen ni cambian el color.

Componentes fotovoltaicos
Son células solares de película fina que tienen la particularidad de convertir la luz en electricidad. Este avance, descubierto por la Física Kylie Catchpole, implicaría un gran avance de la energía solar por encima de los combustibles fósiles. 

Computación ubicua
También conocida como Ubicomp, refiere a la integración de la informática en el entorno humano o real, al punto que la computadora no sea percibida como un objeto diferenciado. Se espera que el hombre interactúe con chips informáticos para realizar sus tareas cotidianas dando órdenes sólo con la voz.

Implantes cibernéticos
Se trata de prótesis basadas en materiales ópticos y electrónicos capaces de almacenar datos sobre el estado de salud e historial del paciente, además de monitorear sus signos vitales.

Me gusta especialmente el del grafeno (que ya se había discutido sobre el en este foro), espero que les guste y saludos.

Fuente:
http://www.infobae.com/tecnologia/550451-101096-0-Los-10-avances-la-tecnologia-el-2011


----------



## gil256 (Dic 5, 2010)

interesante mas tecnologías para el futuro hasta donde llegaremos con esto
saludos
gil256


----------



## washimosfet (Dic 24, 2010)

muy buena en especial el grafeno creoq ue con este casi conductor y el memristor podria dar un paso considerable en la electronica como lo dio eorigen del transistor


----------



## Tavo (Dic 24, 2010)

Hablando del Grafeno, que es lo que más nos interesa (supongo)... ¿Se imaginan un transistor MOSFET hecho de este material?
*¿Cual creen que sería su rDS(on)??*


----------



## Pinchuu (Dic 30, 2010)

Muy interesante, aunque yo creo que hay que investigar YA los avances referenciados a lo que pueda ayudar al medio ambiente (energía fotovoltaica, vehículos eléctricos o híbridos...) y menos en "tonterías" como un móvil en 3D o lo que sea.


----------



## lalpic (Ene 7, 2011)

sin duda la tecnologia nos esta rebazando


----------



## Tavo (Ene 7, 2011)

lalpic dijo:


> sin duda la tecnologia nos esta rebazando



No te creas...
Puede que los estudios avancen, que la tecnología avance, pero hasta que estas cosas salgan al mercado y las podamos utilizar normalmente... va a pasar mucho tiempo...

Imaginate que todavía hay gente que usa el 741..   
Habiendo tecnologías mucho más avanzadas como por ejemplo un simple TL071 (FET Input).

Es como todo, el 555 todavía se sigue usando, y se va a seguir usando, no va a dejar de existir por muuuuchos años más... (de este no digo nada, ya que es una maravilla).

Saludos!


----------



## Diego German (Ene 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Imaginate que todavía hay gente que usa el 741..



que sarcastico ....


----------



## yuta (Ene 19, 2011)

sin duda alguna la tecnologia sigue avanzando a paso exponenciales muy grandes,, buen aporte Gomeszf.. la semana pasada en la tv pude ver qu en japon se presento la imagen  en 
3D, la imagen que interactua en tiempo real es una artista...hechenle un vistanso..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 19, 2011)

la tecnología avanza...si, todos avanzamos en realidad...

sólo que hay, como siempre, 2 o 3 países, o grupos de países que dominan el 95% de la tecnología, pero que a su vez, invierten y gastan miles de millones de dólares en desarrollar tecnologías...

la tecnología nos sorprende y nos apabulla...pero es nuestro deber, compañeros del foro, entenderla, aprenderla y profesarla para que el resto de la sociedad tambien entienda de qué se trata todo esto...

si nos quedamos atrás en cuanto a tecnología, nos estaremos quedando realmente afuera del mundo...del mundo de hoy y de mañana!

p/d: la holografía nos vuelve locos, nos maravilla, pero simplemente sirve para disfrute y engaño de la vista, que por cierto eso es algo de lo más simple y se viene practicando desde tiempos inmemoriales...lo más sorprendente, lo verdaderamente sorprendente es la robotica, con nuevo movimientos, cada vez más suaves, más humanos y una inteligencia realmente artificial...

tambien la domótica...llegar a controlar cada sector de nuestras casa con sólo mandar 1 msj de texto...o conectarnos a un servidor...

saludos.


----------



## duile (Ene 19, 2011)

seguire :estudiando:.........
 para entrar a eso niveles


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 19, 2011)

No es una holografia, es una pantalla LCD transparente. 

Se la ve al principio antes que bajen las luces. Después, en el minuto 2:42 se la ve mejor.


----------



## lucianovan (Ene 19, 2011)

Que bueno que esta el video que aporto yuta.

Me parece que con la inovacion de las robots enfermeras se nos van a ir las fantasias jajaj


----------



## Dario (Ene 19, 2011)

la cantante se llama: hatsune miku y es un soft que se llama vocaloid. un soft con el escribis la letra de tu cancion y la canta como una persona real jeje... XP
saludosss


----------



## capitanp (Ene 19, 2011)

yuta dijo:


> sin duda alguna la tecnologia sigue avanzando a paso exponenciales muy grandes,, buen aporte Gomeszf.. la semana pasada en la tv pude ver qu en japon se presento la imagen en
> 3D, la imagen que interactua en tiempo real es una artista...hechenle un vistanso..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FubahuPeJDI


 

esto no es un holograma es una retroproyeccion con dos proyectores muy potentes en tandem


----------



## mogolloelectro (Ene 19, 2011)

si se bajaran el video se dieran cuenta que la proyeccion las hacen 2 videobeams o al menos eso explicaria las dos luces que las rodean o de fondo
aunque eso se salte al tema pero yo soy fanatico a la musica de vocaloid (baje alrededor de 11gb de discografia) pero la mayoria de los discos los uso para probar amplis

siempre que no viole las reglas aca les dejo el link para quien se atreva a ver lo que digo
claro el video dura dos horas y pesa algo

http://www.mcanime.net/descarga_dir...ne_miku_39_giving_day_solo_concert_540p/45922

Información 
Archivo: 39's Giving Day Hatsune Miku Solo Concert.mkv 
Codec: AVC1 
Tamaño: 5.17GB  
Bit rate: 6257kbps 
Scan Type: Progressive 
Cuadros por Segundo: 60fps 
Resolución: 960 x 540 a 24bits 
Pistas de Audio: 2 
Audio 1: Japonés AC3 5.1 48KHz 384kbps constante de 6 canales 
Audio 2: japonés AAC 2.0 48KHz stereo 

bueno sabran los moderadores si borran el link o lo que quieran en mi concepto esta info les dara una idea solo espero que no lo tomen como algo ilegal y tampoco me hago responsable del uso que le den a esta info

ah y la chica del pelo rosado se llama megurime luka y hace parte del programa vocaloid 2

espero opinen


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 20, 2011)

Esa misma chica la vi moviéndose al ritmo que uno quiera gracias al Kinect. Sorprendentemente a ese aparato se le está sacando más jugo en PC que al Xbox donde fue ideado...


----------



## quiroga75 (Feb 2, 2011)

Muy bueno el aporte GomezF


----------



## pachi (Feb 3, 2011)

son avances muy buenos, pero asi como la tecnologia avanza tambien las personas lo deberian hacer pero nos detenemos ya sea por la poca tecnologia de algunos paises y es asi que es mas dificil para algunos conseguir ese tipo de tecnologia bueno esto no es una excusa para la imaginacion pero si de muchas formas en algunos paises estos avances verlos para algunas generaciones va ser casi imposible


----------



## jordi.lopez. (Feb 7, 2011)

Con lo de las enfermeras robotizadas se quitarán muchos puestos de trabajo. ¿De verdad las nuevas tecnologías, tan avanzadas, serán buenas para el hombre?


----------



## bbstrd (Feb 7, 2011)

tengo entendido que las tv de leds serian realmente dañinas para el ojo humano... debido a que emiten radiación EM en una longitud de onda definida...y esto perjudicaría gravemente la capacidad de ojo para percibir todo el espectro de luz visible.

que tan cierto es?


----------



## smd10 (Feb 8, 2011)

bbstrd dijo:


> tengo entendido que las tv de leds serian realmente dañinas para el ojo humano... debido a que emiten radiación EM en una longitud de onda definida...y esto perjudicaría gravemente la capacidad de ojo para percibir todo el espectro de luz visible.
> 
> que tan cierto es?


Yo no sé realmente si son perjudiciales, pero a mí hay veces que la tv de led me molesta a la vista y le tengo que poner menos brillo, mientras que con las tv de TRC no me ha pasado nunca eso. Así que si molesta más a la vista supongo que seerá más perjudicial...


----------



## mogolloelectro (Feb 9, 2011)

la verdad tras esa tecnologia es algo turbia por que lo que se conoce como "led tv" no es mas que un lcd retroiluminado con leds la verdadera tecnologia de leds es la famosa y cara pantalla "OLED" googleenlo un rato y veran a lo que me refiero
la tecnologia oled es la verdadera revolucion en las oleds el pigmento es heco de forma organica pero bueno eso lo explican mejor en wiki pero eso si el color azul es el que menos vida util posee por eso no se ha comercializado y la otra razon es por su costo
la tecnologia oled esta basada en una pantalla de 1 milimetro de espesor y flexible algo que el led tv no tiene


----------



## smd10 (Feb 10, 2011)

vaya... yo pensando que tenia una led tv, y resulta que en realidad es una lcd...


----------



## Marco Olave (Feb 10, 2011)

sin duda el grafeno es mas importante que un telefono con 3d , vi los demas articulos de la revista del MIT y me parecio buenisima. gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2011)

Otra excelente muestra de lo que el aparatito "Kinect" puede hacer






El movimiento de las personas es captado por el Kinect y luego se procesa al gusto. Sin comentarios.
Buena música.

Saludos!


----------



## Marco Olave (Mar 11, 2011)

Mejores herramientas para piratear la Kinect.

http://www.technologyreview.com/es/read_article.aspx?id=1858

 fantasiando un poco se podria pensar que es posible tener un laboratorio con interfaz parecida a la del personaje t. stark ( iron man ).  de todas formas sin el software apropiado no creo que porporcione mucha ayuda. 

espero que les guste el articulo de technology review. del MIT. saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 3, 2011)

Yo siempre tengo mis dudas sobre estos prognósticos tecnológicos. Tomemos por ejemplo la tecnología de los tableros electrónicos como el iPad. Con mis 50 y algo anos y habiendo trabajado por muchos anos en la industria de semiconductores he repeetidamente hecho la experiencia que las inovaciones de gran impacto muchas veces son totalmente inesperadas y se aplican de formas igualmente inesperadas y que gracias a un nivel muy alto de aceptación en el mercado acaban imponiendose. Lo de la enfermera robótica, o la auxiliar en las casa privadas que se encarga de manterne todo ordenado y limpio, es algo de que se ha hablado en tales prognósticos desde decenas de anos! Vean otro ejemplo, y es el impacto tan tremendo que han tenido las redes sociales en paises como los árabes. Quién pudiera haber previsto que esto llevara a los acontecimientos que vivimos en estas semanas y meses.

Pero hay otros campos donde la evolución de las tecnologías y de aplicaciiones bien establecidas de estas hacen mas probale prevver un poco el futuro. Tomemos como ejemplo la industria automotriz. La escacez previsible del petroleo, la increible forma en la que los paises como la India y China ha incrementado la demanda por coches. Aquí es previsible de forma confiable el cambio a vehículos con propulsión electrica. De allí es previsible el desarrollo a esperarse en el sector de las baterías recargables, de allí es previsible que la escaces de materiales primarios va a forazar el reciclaje de forma muy tremenda. Pero aún no veo por muchos anos una enfermera y ayuda cacera que remplaze el ser humano. El día va a venir, pero quien ssabe de que forma!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2011)

Mecha giratoria para hacer agujeros cuadrados 






 
Saludos !


----------



## Tavo (Oct 11, 2011)

Espectacular el video 2M!!! Me quedé así -> 

Chinos o japoneses? 

Bueno, tan lejos no estaba yo cuando de chico usaba las mechas *mal afiladas...* y los agujeros en vez de salirme redondos me salían triangulares...  Por algo se empieza, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *...* y los agujeros en vez de salirme redondos me salían triangulares...  Por algo se empieza, no?


 

 No me robes la patente-invención del ujero triangular


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 11, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mecha giratoria para hacer agujeros cuadrados
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqOe2In9ShQ
> ...



Aja, y si la quiero usar con mi taladro Makita de baterías


----------



## fernandob (Oct 11, 2011)

GomezF dijo:


> Buenas gente. Hojeando la página del diario Infobae encontré esta noticia:
> 
> Los 10 avances de la tecnología para el 2011.
> 
> ...


 
con pequeñas modificaciones..............................................


recien veo el video del mensaje 9 .
ni dudo ya que la tecnologia va a dar muchos frutos en lo que se refiere a "entretenimiento" escrito con varias x.

pero basta mirar ese video , ese recital que a primera vista si es fantastico .......pero unos segundos despues te das cuenta que son un monton de seres humanos que dejaron su casa (y su Tv y su compu) y se fueron a un parque , a estar rodeados de otros seres humanos y vitorear y mirar ...................a otra TV 



haaaa........
quiero un celular que solo sirva como telefono.
una casa que no me hable y que si escucho sonidos sean de los pajaros.
y que si estoy hablando sea con otra persona que este a mi lado.........no solo contra una cajida de plastico , silicio grafeno o lo que sea...............DIOS !!!!!!!!
ya me la paso horas frente a las pantallas, las proximas generaciones terminaran como esas peliculas tipo matrix enchufados a una realidad que no es tal ..........

vieron los tremendos problemas que tiene la civilizacion nuestra ???? 
hambre, desigualdad, corrupcion guerras, contaminacion.
y los avances son siempre en tecnologia.......................................


----------



## ls2k (Oct 11, 2011)

un megusta para fernandob... la tecnologia nos está ahciendo más edonistas y las alternativas energeticas avanzan en pos de una n ueva era digital que nos carcomerrá la vida (alguien vio la peli gamer?)

ps: he leido por ahi que si apunto un led al sol y mido tensión entre sus terminales este genera un pequeño voltaje cercano al de su juntura, es cierto?


----------



## leonard36 (Dic 29, 2011)

100 x 100 de acuerdo con fernandob

Los desarrollos tecnologicos son impresionantes y a veces cuesta estar al dia ...pero se dieron cuenta de que la mayoria de esos adelantos son  para la industria del consumo? y que en realidad no cambian nada la problematica real de nustra supervivencia en el planeta?

Cual es el problema real que deberia solucionar la tecnologia? 

Diran algunos Provision de agua potable y energia

Pero la industria del productos de consumo cada vez genera mas basura y contaminacion y necesita mas energia...

Es paradogico, pues el problema gracias a la presion de ecologistas, solo se abordo tangencialmente

Sabian que desde 1930 se desarrollo un sistema para aprovechar la energia termica del mar y que se construyeron centrales en Francia y Cuba que estubieron operativas y que por los setenta unos investigadores amaricanos desarrollaban nuevos modelos de centrales que no solo producian energia si no que como residuo del proceso quedaba !agua potable¡ sacada del mar

Claro que para las grandes corporaciones que se pueda sacar energia del mar asi como asi seguro que le es inconveniente y tener a diposicion nuevas fuentes de agua potable seguro que arruinaria otros tantos negocios hipermillonarios envasando las aguas sud americanas y vendiendoselas a europa

Todo es consumo y negocios tras el manto de la cortina de las nuevas tecnologias que a fin de cuenta no solucionaran ni el hambre ni la pobreza y mucho menos las desigualdades sociales.

Y lo peor encubren el verdadero problema: Cuanta poblacion puede sustentar la tierra? 8000 millones o 10.000 millones? ya hemos rebasado la barera de los 6000 millones que va a pasar cuando llegemos a ese limite? hambre? pestes? eclosiones sociales ? 

Quizas guerra? Ah cierto me olvidaba! la tecnologia nos ayudara a eliminarnos los unos a los otros en forma mas eficiente en una guerra (esperemos que no ocurra)

Un afectuoso saludo para todos

leonard


----------



## carloscomadreja (Feb 17, 2013)

AGUJEROS CUADRADOS: Un video donde el tema está mejor explicado. Cualquier estudiante avanzado de técnico mecánico puede construirlo. Incluye fórmula de cálculo


----------

